# Reading > Who Said That? >  jcottert

## JCOTTERT

Will Durant is reputed to have said "Man exists by geologic consent." Does anyone know if this is true and where in Durant's writing these words appear?

----------


## bazarov

Hop this helps!
http://archaeology.about.com/od/quot...qt/quote84.htm

----------


## antiquary

I think Durant _did_ say 'Civilization exists by geologic consent'. I believe it's in his _The Story of Civilization, Volume 4. The Age of Faith; a History of Medieval Civilization (Christian, Islamic, and Judaic) from Constantine to Dante, A.D. 325-1300_ (New York: Simon and Schuster, 1950). Durant says this in reference to the earthquake in Crete in 365. I wish I had a copy by me, but without one I can't give you a page reference.

----------

